# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγη 2016 Cockatiel

## k0ut4li4n0s

Οπως ελεγα κ στο θεμα *Βιταμίνη και νεοσσοί*
Η φετινη αναπαραγωγη ηταν 50% επιτυχης :/ απο τα 4 αυγουλακια τα 3 ηταν ενσπορα 

Το πρωτο δεν το ζεσταναν σωστα και δεν αναπτυχθηκε και το 4ο ηταν αγονιμοποιητο :/ 



Χαλαλι και παλι γιατι μ βγαλαν 2 μικρουλια, στις 6/10 εσκασε ο πρωτος μπομπιρας 



(εδω ηθελε την ησυχια το να πλακωσει το αλλο το αυγο καλυπτε και το μικρουλι μαζι  :: , μετα θυμαμαι το μαζευε και αυτο απο κατω) 




και στις 7/10 το βραδυ εσκασε κ ο δευτερος 



Και εδω ειναι κ οι 2 μαζι στις 10/10  :Big Grin:  





Να δω πως θα τα ξεχωριζω τωρα π εχουν μια μερα διαφορα  ::  ,νομιζω πως το ενα ειναι ελαφρως μεγαλυτερο απο το αλλο

----------


## Parrotevmenos

*Αγαααπεςςς μουυυ!* Να σου ζήσουν να τα κάνεις υπέροχα πουλάκια!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω πω κάτι χνουδόμπαλες!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσουν Στέλιο! Να δεις που δεν θα καταλάβεις τις μέρες που θα αρχίσουν να βγάζουν τα φτεράκια τους!!!

Την φωλιά τους την καθάρισες ή είναι τόσο καθαρά πουλάκια;  :winky:

----------


## Destat

αααα επιτέλους! και παρουσίαση να φάμε μάτια ψάρια! είμαι σίγουρη για τα χρώματα, σου είπα, οι γονείς είναι ονειρεμένοι οπότε και τα μικρά θα είναι σούπερ! 

τα χαιρετίσματά μας πες τους και βάζε καμιά φωτό ανα 5ήμερο να βλέπουμε πώς μεγαλώνουν κι εμείς να χαζεύουμε άλλο τόσο!  :Jumping0044:

----------


## Cristina

Μικρά T-Rex-ακια και πάλι στο φόρουμ!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι  και να πάνε όλα καλά, να μεγαλώσουν με το καλό! Καταπληκτικές στιγμές χεις τώρα με τα μωρουλια...με τους ήχους που βγάζουν....

----------


## Oldjohn

Να σου ζήσουν φίλε μου τα μικρούλια σου

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Nα σας ζησουνε!!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Να τα χαιρεστε

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ ομορφα  ειναι,γλυκές  μπαλίτσες....να σου ζήσουν.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Στέλιο τι cockatielάρες είναι αυτές φίλε μου ! Εύχομαι Να είναι πάντα καλά  !  :Love0033: 
Θα έχεις πολύ όμορφες μεταλλάξεις , πες μας λίγο αν ο αρσενικός σου έχει κάποιον φορέα ,  όπως επίσης και η πανέμορφη θηλυκή σου ! 
Είναι η πρώτη τους φορά που ζευγαρώνουν φέτος ; Καλή συνέχεια και με το καλό στο κλαρί ! 
Υ.Γ. οι παπαγάλοι cockatiel σαν πουλιά είναι σε πλειοψηφία πολύ καλοί γονείς οπότε δε χρειάζεται τεράστιο άγχος μη δεν ταϊσουν κτλ. , να θυμάσαι να παρακολουθείς στενά όμως τι κάνουν αφού τα μικρά φτάσουν 25 μερών κ έπειτα !
Τότε συνήθως ξεκινάνε να βγάζουν κάποια πουλιά τα φτερά των μικρών τους για να ξανά γεννήσουν ! Δε χρειάζεται όμως άγχος μιας και όλα αντιμετωπιζονται  :winky:  
Τέλος είναι μια ωραία ευκαιρία να ετοιμάσεις αυγοτροφη για να δώσεις ή αυγό αν δε σου τρώνε γενικά ... συνήθως τώρα που ταΐζουν ψάχνουν γρήγορες μαλακές τροφές για να ταΐζουν τα μικρά τους οπότε μπορεί να δεις ανταπόκριση η οποία πλέον θα γίνει συνήθεια όταν τελειώσει η αναπαραγωγή !  :: 
Καλή συνέχεια και να μας κρατάς ενήμερους εμάς τους κοκατιλοπληκτους !  ::

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> ...Την φωλιά τους την καθάρισες ή είναι τόσο καθαρά πουλάκια;


Ενταξει ακομα ειναι 4 ημερων τα μωρα δεν εχουν κανει πολλες ακαθαρσιες,επισης κατω εχω βαλει κατι σαν τριχια ενα στρογγυλο συν ροκανιδι . 

Αυτη η τριχια βοηθαει αρκετα για να μη βγουν τα μωρα με splayed legs το ειχα βαλει και την προηγουμενη φορα κ μ αρεσε ! ! 

Επισης οι γονεις κανουν την "αναγκη" τους εκτος φωλιας κ ειναι κατι αυτοκρατορικες κουτσουλιες  ::  

Στην προηγουμενη αναπαραγωγη ειχα 3 μικρα την ειχα καθαρισει τη φωλια 2 φορες γιατι δεν γινοταν !! 




> ..τα χαιρετίσματά μας πες τους και βάζε καμιά φωτό ανα 5ήμερο να βλέπουμε πώς μεγαλώνουν κι εμείς να χαζεύουμε άλλο τόσο!


Ναι θα βγαζω και θα ανεβαζω φωτο  :winky:  




> Στέλιο τι cockatielάρες είναι αυτές φίλε μου ! Εύχομαι Να είναι πάντα καλά ! 
> Θα έχεις πολύ όμορφες μεταλλάξεις , πες μας λίγο αν ο αρσενικός σου έχει κάποιον φορέα , όπως επίσης και η πανέμορφη θηλυκή σου ! 
> Είναι η πρώτη τους φορά που ζευγαρώνουν φέτος ; Καλή συνέχεια και με το καλό στο κλαρί ! 
> Υ.Γ. οι παπαγάλοι cockatiel σαν πουλιά είναι σε πλειοψηφία πολύ καλοί γονείς οπότε δε χρειάζεται τεράστιο άγχος μη δεν ταϊσουν κτλ. , να θυμάσαι να παρακολουθείς στενά όμως τι κάνουν αφού τα μικρά φτάσουν 25 μερών κ έπειτα !
> Τότε συνήθως ξεκινάνε να βγάζουν κάποια πουλιά τα φτερά των μικρών τους για να ξανά γεννήσουν ! Δε χρειάζεται όμως άγχος μιας και όλα αντιμετωπιζονται  
> Τέλος είναι μια ωραία ευκαιρία να ετοιμάσεις αυγοτροφη για να δώσεις ή αυγό αν δε σου τρώνε γενικά ... συνήθως τώρα που ταΐζουν ψάχνουν γρήγορες μαλακές τροφές για να ταΐζουν τα μικρά τους οπότε μπορεί να δεις ανταπόκριση η οποία πλέον θα γίνει συνήθεια όταν τελειώσει η αναπαραγωγή ! 
> Καλή συνέχεια και να μας κρατάς ενήμερους εμάς τους κοκατιλοπληκτους !



Ξερω οτι ο πατερας ειναι πιεντ και η μανα πιεντ,περλ,σιναμον .

Δεν γνωριζω αμα ειναι φορεις καποιας αλλης, την προηγουμενη φορα μ ειχαν βγαλει αρσενικο περλ,πιεντ, θηλυκο σιναμον,περλ,πιεντ και θηλυκο πιεντ (οσο τα ειχα εγω αυτη την εντυπωση ειχα γτ μονο το ενα κελαηδουσε αρκετα κ εχασε και περλες επισης,τον κρατησα τον αρσενικουλη τον μικρουλη παραπανω  ::  )

Πρωτη φορα τους βαζω φωλια για φετος και ξανα μετα απο κανα 1.5-2 χρονια πρωτα ο Θεος αμα μπορεσω, η προηγουμενη φορα ηταν πριν 1.5 χρονο 

Οσο για το καλοι γονεις συμφωνω η θηλυκια μ ειναι παρα πολυ καλη, ο αρσενικος εχει λιγα προβληματα συμπεριφορας 

Πχ εμπαινε το πρωι στη φωλια κλωσουσε τα αυγα αλλα δεν αφηνε τη θηλυκια να μπει να γεννησει τα επομενα ή το βραδυ εβγαινε αργα κ αμα πηγαινε να μπει η αλλη την κυνηγουσε μεσα στο κλουβι περα δωθε

επισης οσον αφορα αυτο με το ξεπουπουλιασμα το καταλαβα περσι αλλα δεν εκανε κινησεις ζευγαρωματος ξανα απλα τα μαδουσε πισω απο το τσουλουφι και αναγκάστηκα να τον χωρισω ενω δεν το ηθελα και εκανε σαν τρελος , το εκανε και στη θηλυκια για ενα διαστημα τοτε δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο  :sad:  

Ναι ναι το αυγο το τσακιζουν πλεον με τη μονη διαφορα οτι το θελουν σκετο με λιγη τριμμενη βρωμη (δλδ γυρη,σουπιοκοκαλο,σπιρουλι  να και βοτανα τα εχω αφαιρεσει και σαν αυγοτροφη πρεπει ν βαζω πολυ μικρες ποσοτητες για να την φανε αλλιως ουτε καν)

----------


## Andromeda

να σου ζησουν να τα χαιρεσαι τα γλυκουλια

----------


## CreCkotiels

Απο τους απογόνους που μου λες πως είχαν πέρυσι τότε ο αρσενικός είναι natural pied split cinnamon pearl και η θηλυκια όπως πολύ σωστά είπες είναι cinnamon pied pearl ! 
Είναι πανέμορφα καθ ανυπομονώ να δω τα μωρά τους να μεγαλώνουν !  :Embarrassment:  Καλή συνέχεια !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Απο τους απογόνους που μου λες πως είχαν πέρυσι τότε ο αρσενικός είναι natural pied split cinnamon pearl και η θηλυκια όπως πολύ σωστά είπες είναι cinnamon pied pearl ! 
> Είναι πανέμορφα καθ ανυπομονώ να δω τα μωρά τους να μεγαλώνουν !  Καλή συνέχεια !


Μάριε έχεις γίνει ειδήμονας στις μεταλλάξεις! Μπράβο σου!!!  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χαχαχαχαχαχα Ευθύμη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε !  :Embarrassment:  
Τα cockatiel γενικά σαν είδος με έχει εντυπωσιάσει περισσότερο από καααθε άλλο είδος παπαγάλου !  :Love0033:

----------


## xrisam

Αχ τι γλυκιες μπαλιτσες!!! :Happy0064: 

Με το καλό να μεγαλώσουν!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!! Είναι υπέροχη εμπειρία σίγουρα και θα τη θυμάσαι με μεγάλο ενθουσιασμό!!!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

8 ημερων εδω 



Ελλειπα το ΣΚ κ η μανα μ π τα εβλεπε μ λεει ανοιξαν τα ματια οποτε αυριο θα τα βγαλω αλλη μια  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτά βρε μεγάλωσαν, στρουμπούλεψαν... όλα πάνε άψογα! Ήδη φαίνεται η χάραξη στο μάτι, ότι αρχίζει να ανοίγει, οπότε θα έχει ανοίξει. Με ανοιχτά ματάκια έχουν άλλη χάρη όμως και σε λίγες μέρες θα μοιάζουν με... ινδιανάκια! 

Άξιο το ζευγάρι σου φίλε μου!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

χαχαχα ναι ναι μεγαλωνουν τοσο πολυ απο μερα σε μερα, δεν ηθελα να τα ενοχλησω τωρα π γυρισα σμρ κ δν ανοιξα να τα δω κ να τα πειραξω  ::   αυριο θα τα δω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι πανέμορφα! Δεν θα καταλάβεις πότε μεγάλωσαν!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

ωχ αμάν αμάν , αυτά μάλιστα ... είναι δεινοσαυράκια με κορώνα ! χαχαχα   :: 
Πολύ όμορφα Στέλιο , μπράβο να τα χαίρεσαι και να τα προσέχεις να γίνουν μεγάλα και όμορφα !!!  :Love0033: 
ευχαριστούμε φίλε για τις όμορφες εικόνες  :Embarrassment:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Kαι σημερινες φωτο  ::  11 ημερων

----------


## Soulaki

Αχου τα Μωρε σαν κεφτεδάκια ειναι......στρογγυλουτσικα.
Πανεμορφα, παιδιά να σας ζήσουν.
Και ανοίγουν και ματάκι βλέπω. :Anim 59:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ρε παιδια βλεπω τη θηλυκια μ παλι καραφλιασε πισω απο το λοφιο... Τι να κανω να τους χωρισω ? Δεν ξερω αμα την τσιμπαει ο αρσενικος σιγουρα  :sad:  και περσυ τραβουσε και τα φτερα απο τα μικρα απο το κεφαλι

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα μικρά υπόσχονται πολλά... προς το παρόν περιμένουμε!!!  :: 

Θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε καμία φωτογραφία; Τις τα βγάζει ο αρσενικό ή πέφτουν μόνα τους; Παρατήρησε το.
Γενικά και στις pied μεταλλάξεις υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν καραφλίτσα όπως και στις lutino ή πιο αραιό φτέρωμα πίσω από το τσουλόυφι. Για τα μικρά συνήθως το κάνουν οι γονείς αυτό γιατί θέλουν να προχωρήσουν σε επόμενη αναπαραγωγή.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η καράφλα απο πίσω μπορεί να εμφανιστεί σε όλες τις μεταλλάξεις ειδικά αν κάποιος απο τους γονείς του πουλιού είχε έντονη ! Αυτά τα πουλιά λοιπόν αποφεύγουμε να τα ζευγαρώνουμε αν θέλουμε να μην υπάρχει μια μικρή αραίωση απο πίσω  :Big Grin: 
Στα lutino συναντάται αρκετά συχνά γτ γίνεται το λάθος απο κάποιους να τα ζευγαρώνουν μεταξύ τους ενώ δε πρέπει ... 
Υποψιάζομαι ότι τη μαδάει όσο είναι μέσα μαζί στη φωλιά  γτ θέλει να ξαναζευγαρωσει και μπορεί μελλοντικά να το κάνει και στα μωρά ! Δείξε μας μια φωτογραφία να δούμε το σημείο εκείνο παλαιότερα κ τώρα που έχει αραιωσει  :Happy:  
Δε σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι καλός μπαμπάς ή καλό ζευγάρι το αρσενικό σου , απλά οι ορμόνες του κάνουν πάρτι και γενικά κάποια κοκατιλ έχουν τρομερό θέμα με ορμόνες 

Καλό βράδυ και θα περιμένουμε νεότερα !   :Embarrassment:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Τα μικρά υπόσχονται πολλά... προς το παρόν περιμένουμε!!! 
> 
> Θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε καμία φωτογραφία; Τις τα βγάζει ο αρσενικό ή πέφτουν μόνα τους; Παρατήρησε το.
> Γενικά και στις pied μεταλλάξεις υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν καραφλίτσα όπως και στις lutino ή πιο αραιό φτέρωμα πίσω από το τσουλόυφι. Για τα μικρά συνήθως το κάνουν οι γονείς αυτό γιατί θέλουν να προχωρήσουν σε επόμενη αναπαραγωγή.


Στη προηγουμενη αναπαραγωγη τα μαδουσαν τα μικρα τα κεφαλια τους και ο αρσενικος μαδουσε τη θηλυκια σιγουρα τον ειχα δει 

Επισης αν θυμαμαι καλα στη προηγουμενη μολις γιναν τα μικρα καμια 20-25 ημερων ξαναγεννησε ασπορα νομιζω η θυληκια και φοβαμαι μην γινει το ιδιο γτ παλι σαν να τη βλεπω φουσκωμενη λιγακι 

Τωρα σε αυτην δεν ξερω δεν τον εχω δει εκτος φωλιας να μαδαει αλλα ωρες ωρες πεταγεται εξω πρωτα η θηλυκια κ μετα απο πισω της την κηνυγαει ο αλλος γυρω γυρω στο κλουβι

Για φωτο λιγο δυσκολα γτ εχω αμυγδαλιτιδα κ πυρετο και δεν θελω να πλησιασω τα μικρα και το κακο ειναι οτι δν μπορω να αλλαξω και δωματιο για να μην κολλησουν κ αυτα,οσο μπορω αεριζω το δωματιο , επισης δεν μπορω να τη πιασω δν ειναι τοσο ημερη πλεον

Παντα ειχε μια αραιωση αλλα δεν ηταν ετσι ! Αυτες τις μερες ειναι σαν να τη μαδαει ή να τη ξυριζει το κεφαλι καποιος :/ 





> Η καράφλα απο πίσω μπορεί να εμφανιστεί σε όλες τις μεταλλάξεις ειδικά αν κάποιος απο τους γονείς του πουλιού είχε έντονη ! Αυτά τα πουλιά λοιπόν αποφεύγουμε να τα ζευγαρώνουμε αν θέλουμε να μην υπάρχει μια μικρή αραίωση απο πίσω 
> Στα lutino συναντάται αρκετά συχνά γτ γίνεται το λάθος απο κάποιους να τα ζευγαρώνουν μεταξύ τους ενώ δε πρέπει ... 
> Υποψιάζομαι ότι τη μαδάει όσο είναι μέσα μαζί στη φωλιά  γτ θέλει να ξαναζευγαρωσει και μπορεί μελλοντικά να το κάνει και στα μωρά ! Δείξε μας μια φωτογραφία να δούμε το σημείο εκείνο παλαιότερα κ τώρα που έχει αραιωσει  
> Δε σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι καλός μπαμπάς ή καλό ζευγάρι το αρσενικό σου , απλά οι ορμόνες του κάνουν πάρτι και γενικά κάποια κοκατιλ έχουν τρομερό θέμα με ορμόνες 
> 
> Καλό βράδυ και θα περιμένουμε νεότερα !


Γνωριζω για τα λουτινο αλλα δεν ειναι λουτινο, στα χεβι πιεντ δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι αυτο π λες ?

Επισης μπαινουν μεσα στη φωλια και κουνιουνται σαν να εχουν αυγα και τα μικρα ειναι σε μια γωνια μονα τους και παρατηρησα το ενα ειχε λιγο αιματακι κοντα στο ποδι του (υποθετω με τα ξεσπασματα π κανουν κ βγαινουν εξω σαν τρελα απο τη φωλια μπορει να το γρατζουνισαν λιγο) 

Τα μικρα ειναι 11 κ 12 ημερων τι να κανω να τα βαλω σε ενα ταπερακι κ να τα αφησω στο πατο του κλουβιου για να τους φυγει η ιδεα ? 

Και πως πρεπει ν διαχειριστω τον τρελαμενο απο ορμονες μπαμπα ? 

Μονο αυγο,σπορους,νερο και πελλετ(τα εκανα τριμα τελειως τωρα π ταιζουν για διευκολυνση κ ανα διαστηματα τρωνε κ απο αυτα ) εχουν μεσα στο κλουβι

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δεν έχω εμπειρία στην αναπαραγωγή ώστε να μπορώ να σου πω ακριβώς τι πρέπει να κάνεις με τα μωρά ! Άλλοι τα βγάζουν και τα αφήνουν σε ταπερακι με πριονίδι στον πάτο και πάει το αρσενικό και ταΐζει ενώ το θηλυκό κλωσαει στη φωλιά της ... 
κάποια αρσενικά όμως δε πάνε να ασχοληθούν με τα μικρά οπότε τα παίρνουμε και τα ταΐζουμε στο χέρι ! 
Αν αφαιρέσεις τον αρσενικό , στατιστικά συνήθως το θηλυκό κοκατιλ μένει με τα μικρά της χωρίς να γεννάει άλλα .. μπορει όμως να βγει να ψαχνει τον αρσενικό της και να αφήσει τα μικρά (ελάχιστες φορές το έχω ακούσει έως και μηδαμινές)   :Big Grin: 
εσένα πέρυσι όταν έβγαλες τον αρσενικό η θηλυκή τι έκανε ;  ::

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Στην προηγουμενη οταν ειχα παρει χαμπαρι οτι τσιμπαει τη θηλυκια και τα μικρα τον εβγαλα κ τον εβαλα σε ενα κλουβακι διπλα στο μεγαλο αλλα εκανε σαν τρελος ολη μερα ! ! ! 

Η θυληκια ταϊζε τα μικρα κανονικα 

Τελικα τα εβγαλα κ τα εβαλα σε ενα ταπερακι στο πατο του κλουβιου και εβγαλα τη φωλια, η θερμοκρασια δωματιου ειναι 22 βαθμοι παιζει να κρυωνουν ? 

Επισης παρατηρησα και αργοτερα οταν μεγαλωσαν τα μικρα λιγο κ ειχαν βγει απο τη φωλια τα μαδουσε κ η θυληκια, οποτε εβαλα το ζευγαρι μαζι στο εξτρα κλουβι αλλα μετα μαδουσε ο αρσενικος τη θυληκια...

Δεν ξερω γτ το καναν αυτο :Ο και ελπιζω να μην το κανουν φετος

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ νομίζω το κάνουν για να "στρώσουν" νέα φωλιά. Όπως κάνουν και στα μικρά. Εγώ αν αρχίσουν να τραυματίζουν με τα κυνηγητά τους τα μικρά θα έκανα αυτό που έκανες πέρυσι. Εφόσον το αποδέχθηκαν νομίζω δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα αν το εφαρμόσεις και φέτος. Βέβαια πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος για παν ενδεχόμενο. Εφόσον δεν φτάνουν σε σημείο να τσακώνονται και να τραυματίζονται δεν νομίζω πως συντρέχει λόγος να τα χωρίσεις. Τα καυγαδάκια είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν ανάμεσα στο ζευγάρι... όπως και στους ανθρώπους άλλωστε. Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κουλουβάχατα τα πράγματα ! 
γιατί τα έβγαλες και τα έβαλες εκεί ; είναι πολύ μικρά να είναι έξω από τη φωλιά !  :Confused: 
Ειλικρινά λίγο περίεργα τα πράγματα , ο μπαμπάς τσιμπάει τα μικρά , η μαμά τσιμπάει τα μικρά όταν λείπει ο μπαμπάς και οι γονείς κυνηγιούνται ,σοκ  :eek:  μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα !
Παραπάνω σε άλλα ποστ , σου έγραψα όλες τις επιλογές που έχω ακούσει να κάνουν , δε ξέρω ποια είναι η καλύτερη για την περίπτωση σου μιας και εσύ ξέρεις τα μικρά και τους γονείς ! ότι κρίνεις σωστότερο ... εγώ σου λέω να περιμένεις λιγάκι και να τα αφήσεις να κάνουν όπως ξέρουν εκείνα ! 

Περίμενε να ακούσεις και κάποιου πιο έμπειρου την άποψη , αλλά μέχρι τότε υπομονή και τα μάτια σου 14 !  :Anim 25:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Στην προηγουμενη αναπαραγωγη τους χωρισα γιατι ξεπουπουλιαζαν τα μικρα και τη μανα, οταν τους χωρισα το εκανε η μανα στα παιδια... και οταν εβγαλα τους γονεις τελειως το εκανε ο αρσενικος στη θυληκια  :sad:  

Αστα να παν ηταν η προηγουμενη και επειδη δεν θελω να εχω τα ιδια κ φετος για αυτο τα εβγαλα απο τη φωλια 

Ειναι στο ταπερακι τους τωρα με την τριχια στον πατο για να μην γλιστραν και εχουμε σπλεϊντ συν πριονιδι για να καθαριζει ευκολα 

Παντως ταιζουν κανονικα απο χθες, λιγο στην αρχη παραξενευτηκαν αλλα μετα πηγαν τα ταισαν κ κοιμηθηκε το θυληκο ακριβως απο πανω τους σε ενα σχοινι π εχω κ ο αρσενικος στο κλαδι του

----------


## CreCkotiels

α εφόσον τα ταίζουν μάλλον καλά έπραξες , μπράβο ! Πρόσεχε όμως εντάξει ;  :Embarrassment:  
Προσοχή με το μπολάκι μη πατήσει κάποιος γονιός και αναποδογυρίσει , ένα πήλινο γιαουρτιού θα ήταν σίγουρο πιο ασφαλές αλλά και αυτό εντάξει μια χαρά μου φαίνεται ! 

Τα μικράκια τα λατρεύω , ειδικά τα κίτρινα τσουλούφια τους ! Να τα έχει ο Θεός καλά τα ζουζούνια και να τα προσέχουν οι γονείς του !  :Love0033:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Οχι ενταξει ειναι αρκετα βαρυ με την τριχια,το πριονιδι και τα μωρα μεσα  ::  

Απο οσο βλεπω το ενα ή θα ειναι αρκετα πιεντ ή σιναμον και το αλλο για πιεντ σκετο μ κανει 

Καθομαι και τα χαζευω τωρα π δεν ειμαι καλα με τις ωρες(οταν δεν κοιμαμαι) και οταν τα ταϊζουν,επισης βλεπω τη μανα παει κ τα "χαϊδευει" και τα καθαριζει και καθαριζουν και το ταπερακι αμα εχει κουτσουλιες

Μου φαινεται και στην προηγουμενη αυτο επρεπε να κανω

----------


## Soulaki

Πωπω ειναι γλυκητατα....

----------


## Efthimis98

Κίτρινα τσουλούφια, κίτρινα τσουλούφια! Χαχα, άρχισαν να δείχνουν με πουλάκια πλέον!!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό στο κλαρί!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τι κάνουν τα όμορφα κοκατιλίνια σου Στέλιο ;  :Embarrassment:  Πως πάνε τα μωρά , ταΐζονται απο τους γονείς ;  :Big Grin:  εκείνοι προχώρησαν σε δευτερη γέννα ;

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Καλησπερα παιδια , 

δεν εβαλα τπτ γιατι ημουν στο νοσοκομειο με αμυγδαλιτιδα 5 μερες τελικα... 

Βλεπω τα πουλακια σμρ πρωτη μερα μετα απο 5 μερες κ βλεπω πως εχουν παντου στο σωματος τραβηγμενα φτερα αλλα παλια αλλα μολις τα τραβηξαν μπροστα μ 

και επισης εχουν κ στο λαιμο(προλοβο?) αιματα κ τραβηγμενα φταιρα...

Τα εβγαλα τα μικρα κ τα εβαλα στο κλουβι το εξτρα π ειχα στο ταπερακι τους κ πιθανον να τα ταϊσω στο χερι γτ βλεπω τα μαδανε κ οι 2 οχι μονο ο αρσενικος !!

Επισης τους ειδαν οι δικοι μου να βατευουν τουλαχιστον 2 φορες τη μερα αυτες τις μερες π ημουν στο νοσοκομειο  και επισης τους ειδα κ εγω σμρ 

Εντομεταξυ ειναι τοσο φατσες...!!! και τα λυπαμαι τοσο πολυ π τα μαδαν  :sad:  , παιζει να χρειαζεται να τα ξεπουπουλιαζουν και να μην το ξερω ? ? ? 

Οτι μαυρακι φαινεται ειναι βγαλμενο φτερο :'( :'(

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τα ίδια έπαθα και γω με την μάνα τους όμως. Μου τα τραυμάτισε. Βάλε χώρισμα άμεσα με τα μωρά στη μια πλευρά και τους γονείς στην άλλη και φυσικά να ταΐσεις αν δεις οτι τα παραμελούν. Ας μας πει όμως και κάποιος πιο έμπειρος

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Δεν ειναι θεμα το ταϊσμα γιατι τα ταϊζουν ! Απλα τα μαδανε κ οι 2 μαζι

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μάλλον για νέα φωλιά ; τι να πω δε ξέρω !  :Confused: 
Τους έχουν κάνει όμως άσχημο δερματάκι , εγώ πιθανόν  να τα έπαιρνα στο χέρι  :Confused:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Μάλλον για νέα φωλιά ; τι να πω δε ξέρω !





> Τους έχουν κάνει όμως άσχημο δερματάκι , εγώ πιθανόν να τα έπαιρνα στο χέρι


Τι εννοεις για νεα φωλια ? 

Τη φωλια τους την εβγαλα και τα εβαλα στο ταπερακι γι αυτο το λογο μπας και ηρεμησουν  :sad:  

Ξεκινησα να τα ταιζω στο χερι, τωρα το επομενο γευμα τους ειναι στις 12 και μετα το πρωι 

Ελπιζω μην κανω κανα λαθος μονο και τζαμπα χαθουν τα πουλια,τουλαχιστον καραφλα θα ζησουν  :sad:  

(Εχω διαβασει τα περι ταϊσματος στο χερι)

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μάλλον επειδή δεν είχαν φωλιά , τα τσιμπούσαν για να γεννήσουν στο μπολ ! 
Πρέπει κανονικά νομίζω να έχεις την φωλιά και το μπολ ταυτόχρονα ώστε να γεννήσουν στη φωλιά και να αναθρέψουν και τα μικρά απέξω
Δε πειράζει , συνέχισε όπως κάνεις και εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα βρε τα πουλάκια! Ξεκίνησες τάισμα στο χέρι;

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Τα ταϊσα το απογευμα κατα 2 γρ λιγοτερο απο οτι επρεπε γτ μ φανηκαν σαν να ηταν αρκετα μεγαλος ο προλοβος κ ειπα μην τα σκασω

Προσπαθησα και τωρα π ειναι η ωρα τους αλλα δεν τρωγαν με τπτ, δεν ανοιγαν στομα... ισα ισα 2γρ το καθενα εφαγε απο τα 10 π επρεπε

Τα εβαλα μεσα να τα ταισουν οι γονεις κ θα τα εχω ξεχωριστα σε αλλο κλουβι για να μην τα τσιμπαν

Αν κ τωρα οποτε πανε να τα ταϊσουν παλι τα βγαζουν φτερα  :sad:  

Τι παθαινουν καθε φορα και τα μαδανε τα καημενα και αυτη τη φορα ειναι χειροτερα απο την προηγουμενη,στην προηγουμενη ηταν μεγαλα οταν τα μαδουσε και τοτε ηταν μονο ο αρσενικος ενω τωρα το κανουν κ οι 2  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Τα εβαλα με τους γονεις και τους εβαλα και κανουρια παιχνιδια μηπως το κανουν απο βαρεμαρα αλλα παλι τπτ...

Φοβαμαι μην μεινουν αταϊστα γτ δεν τα ταϊζουν τοσο τωρα,προσπαθω επισης να κανω το χωροφυλακα οποτε πανε να τους τραβηξουν φτερα να κανω ενα "σσσσσσ" για να τους τραβηξω τη προσοχη κ να σταματησουν(μεχρι στιγμης πιανει)

αλλα αμα λειπω θα τα ξεμαδησουν  :sad:  

Αντε να αρχισουν να τρωνε μονα τους να τα χωρισω να ηρεμησουν  :sad:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ψαχνοντας στο ιντερνετ διαβασα οτι μπορει να τα τσιμπαν για το αιμα που βγαζει λογο του οτι εχουν χαμηλο νατριο και μεσω του αιματος π βγαινει απο το μαδημενο φτερο παιρνουν τη "δοση" τους

Αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο πως θα μπορουσα να τους παρεχω νατριο ??

----------


## xrisam

Πρώτη φορά το ακούω... :oopseyes: 

Θυμασαι Στέλιο που το διάβασες? Μπορείς να μας παραθέσεις το link με ένα πμ?

----------


## jk21

Την εικονα τσιμπηματος πουλιων σε σημεια που εχουν ματωσει  απο αγνωστη αιτια πχ μικροτραυματισμο ή που ματωσανε απο τσιμπημα , την συνανταμε και στα καναρινια και συμβαινει συνηθως σε συνωστισμο στα κλουβια ή μεταξυ νεων πουλιων σε ενα χωρο , οπου καποιο τσιμπα τα αλλα θελοντας να επιβληθει ως κυριαρχο ή πολλα τσιμπουν καποιο που δειχνει πιο ασθενικο .Συμβαινει και μεταξυ γονιων και μικρων οταν συνηθως ο πατερας διακρινει ενα ατιθασο αρσενικο μεταξυ των μικρων και θελει να του επιβληθει για να μην χασει την ηγεσια .Η αληθεια ειναι οτι μετα την εμφανιση του αιματος , συχνα το θυμα γινεται κεντρο επιθεσεων απο ολα τα αλλα πουλια του χωρου και ισως πραγματι αυτο να οφειλεται στην γευση του αιματος που εχουν και στην ενστικτωδη κινηση τους να δυναμωσουν δοκιμαζοντας απο αυτο . Δεν ειμαι ομως σιγουρος αν αυτο που ψαχνου ειναι το νατριο ή πχ ο σιδηρος που περιεχει .Νατριο υπαρχει σε ολα τα χορταρικα και λαχανικα αν δομιμαζουν και δεν νομιζω τουλαχιστον σε δικα μου πουλια που εχω στο παρελθον δει κατι τετοιο ,να ειναι αυτη η ελλειψη .Σε καμμια περιπτωση επισης δεν ειναι σε πουλια που τρωνε pellet και ετοιμη αυγοτροφη , γιατι και τα δυο σκευασματα εχουν παντοτε αρκετο στο αλατι που περιεχουν φανερα στη συσταση ή και κρυφα τις περισσοτερες φορες (στα bakery products )

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Απο αποψη συνοστισμου δεν νομιζω να ειναι γτ το κλουβι ειναι αρκετα ευρυχωρο

Για θεμα ηγεσιας θα μπορουσε αλλα δεν το κανει μονο ο αρσενικος αλλα και η θυληκια(πιο λιγο βεβαια) οπως επισης και τα μικρα μεταξυ τους δεν τσιμπιουντε 

Επισης ο αρσενικος ωρες ωρες τσιμπαει την θυληκια και την εχει κανει κ αυτην καραφλιτσα πισω απο το λοφιο κ προς το σβερκο οπως τα μικρα  

Λαχανικα κ φρουτα δεν τρωνε , λιγο δοκιμαζουν που κ που μπροκολο κ λιγο μαρουλι :/ 

Τα πελλετ π τους δινω ειναι τα Harrison's και λεει στα συστατικα πως περιεχει *Sodium Selenite* το θεμα ειναι πως οσο εχουν σπορους μεσα δεν τα πειραζουν τα πελλετ ,τσιμπαν περιστασιακα και τωρα στην αναπαραγωγη τους τα εκανα κ σκονη μερικα ωστε να μην παιδευονται στο σπασιμο να τα κανουν μικρα μικρα για να ταισουν τα μικρα 

(Ολα τα συστατικα αναλυτικοτερα: Hulled Gray Millet, *Hull-less Barley, *Corn, *Toasted Soybeans, *Peanut Kernels, *Sunflower Kernels, *Peas, *Lentils, *Toasted Oat Groats, *Brown Rice, *Chia, *Alfalfa, Calcium Carbonate, Bentonite, Mixed Tocopherals (a source of Vitamin E), *Sea Kelp, Salt, *Algae Meal, Vitamin/Mineral Supplement (Vitamin A Palmitate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, dl-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Carbonate and *Sunflower Oil) 
*CERTIFIED ORGANIC INGREDIENT )

Επισης τα μικρα φαινονται υγειεστατα περαν των μαδημενων σημειων

Και κατι ακομα σημερα απο το πρωι φωναζουν οπως οταν ζηταν κατι(πχ ετυχε 1-2 φορες κ ειχαν τελειωμενους σπορους το πρωι και φωναζαν ακριβως ετσι παλι,μολις τα εβαλα τροφη ηρεμουσαν) αλλα εχουν απο ολα μεσα , φρεσκο νερο/σουπιοκοκαλο/τριμενο και κανονικο πελλετ/φρεσκους σπορους/τη πετρα νατριου/καινουρια παιχνιδια/αυγοτροφη οπως την τρωνε οταν ταιζουν τα μωρα,δλδ αυγο με λιγο βρωμη με τη μονη διαφορα οτι ετριψα τωρα στις 2 τελευταιες μερες και το τσοφλι του αυγου μαζι 

"Ηρεμουσαν" μονο οταν πηγαιναν και τραβουσαν τα φτερα απο τα μικρα κ μετα μασουλουσαν το φτερο

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Τη πετρα την τσιμπησε ο αρσενικος τη βλεπω φαγωμενη αλλα παλι τα μαδαει οποτε αλλος ειναι ο λογος...  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έχεις βάλει διαχωριστικό ανάμεσα σε γονείς και μικρά;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Δεν εβαλα χωρισμα γτ την εχω βγαλει τη φωλια,με το χωρισμα πως ταιζαν εσενα ? 

Πως το εκανες ? Εβγαζες το διαχωριστικο για να ταιζουν ?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τη φωλιά ίσως έπρεπε να ρην αφήσεις.
Εγώ είχα πρόβλημα με τη μάνα. Μου έφαγε τα μικρά. Έβαλα διαχωριστικό και  τα τάιζε ο μπαμπάς από το κάγκελο. Και ευτυχώς ήταν πολύ κοντά στο να απογαλακτιστουν και δεν είχα να τα ταιζω εγώ.
Θύμισε μου πόσο είναι τα μικρά; 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Πιστευω πως το θεμα το χει ο αρσενικος.. Γιατι μ καραφλιασε κ την θυληκια... πολυ κακη συμπεριφορα

Ειναι 25 και 26 ημερων σημερα και τα τσιμπαν απο οταν ηταν περιπου 12-13 ημερων 

Αυτο λεω αντε να απογαλακτιστουν να ηρεμησουν να τα εχω μονιμα χωριστα,αλλα ακομα δεν εχουν δοκιμασει 

Σημερα τα επιασα και τα εδινα εγω λιγο πελλετ στο στομα και παιζαν,μπορει να φαγαν κ λιγο ή εστω να δοκιμασαν

Εσενα οταν λες τα εφαγε εννοεις τα σκοτωσε ? :O ή τα ματωνε ?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?t=48852. Δες εδώ τα παθήματα μας. 
Εγώ στη θέση σου θα έβαζα τη μάνα με τα μωρά και με χώρισμα τον αρσενικό. Αυγό βραστό τους βάζεις ε;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Στέλιο έχουμε νέα από τα παπαγαλάκια; Τελικά τι έκανες; 

Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Παιδια τα εχω χωρισει τα μικρα απο γονεις μολις αρχισαν να τσιμπαν λιγο τροφη , εκανα το χωροφυλακα οσο ειχα τη μανα με τα μικρα μεσα κ ο μπαμπας εμπαινε μονο οταν ηταν για ταισμα κ παλι εκανα το χωροφυλακα μην τα μαδαει

Τωρα πλεον τα εχω χωριστα μικρα μεγαλα και ο ατιμος εχει κανει το κεφαλη της μανας χαλια ! ! Ετσι μ ερχεται να τον τσακωσω και να τον μαδησω κ αυτον το κεφαλι να δει πως ειναι ! !

Τα μικρα τρωνε πελλετ και αυγοτροφη και εχω και λιγο τσαμπι κεχρι μεσα το νερο ειναι που με προβληματιζει δεν ξερω αμα πινουν για αυτο μια δυο φορες τη μερα τα βαζω ολα μαζι για να τα ταισουν λιγο μηπως δεν πινουν νερο(και αφου τα ταισει για 10 δευτερα μετα παει και τα μαδαει ο σιχαμενος ! ! ! :@ :@  :@ ) 

Θα σκασω γιατι το κανει αυτο...

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ενα update για τα μικρα ζουζουνια,

εχουν βγαλει φτερα και πουπουλα !! Τα εχω τωρα με τη μανα μονο στο μεγαλο η οποια δεν τα μαδαει επιτελους(ισως λιγο μερικα πουπουλακια στα ποδια αλλα και αυτη κανει το ιδιο στα δικα της ποδια οποτε ισως το κανει σαν "καλοπισμο"? ) 

Ο πατερας ειναι μονος στο κλουβι και μπηκε και σε πτεροροια,μηπως για αυτο μαδουσε τα μικρα και τη μανα ?? 

Παντως οπως και να χει τωρα εχουν ηρεμησει τα πραγματα, τα μικρα τρωνε πελλετ,σπορους,εχουν δοκιμασει καροτακι ψιλοκομενο με βρωμη μαζι με αυγο και χωρις αυγο,πινουν νερο μονα τους αλλα ζητιανευουν και απο τη μανα να τα ταϊσει για καποιο λογο η οποια τα γραφει κανονικα  :Rolleye0012:  :Rolleye0012: 

ΑΡΝΑΚΙΑ ! πολυ το ευχαριστιεμαι που ειναι ημερα χωρις κρεμα βεβαια ειχα και τον χρονο να ασχοληθω οσο ηταν μικρα μικρα για να ειναι ετσι 

Προσεχως βιντεο ;P ;P πριν μιας εβδομαδας και ενα σημερινο

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μπράβο! Να τα χαρείς τα μικρά ζουζουνια!


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Της προηγουμενης 

http://vid908.photobucket.com/albums...psd6faom6p.mp4

http://vid908.photobucket.com/albums...pskmowe7sx.mp4

και το τελευταιο οπως ειπα 

http://vid908.photobucket.com/albums...ps6w26ukq6.mp4

----------


## ndlns

Πολύ όμορφα και χαδιάρικα!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ειδικα το περλ ειναι πολυ χαδιαρικο , το αλλο ειναι λιγο τσαουσικο με τις ωρες του

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μα είναι κουκλάκια! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Έλιωσα πραγματικάάά! Είναι εκπληκτικά, μοναδικά και πανέμορφα!!!
Περιμένουμε και φωτογραφίες από τις σκανταλιές τους!  :Happy:

----------

